# RSV and synagis cpt coding help



## Daveokad (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello people, I'm new to this site and I was wondering if anybody could kindly help me out with coding issues I'm having.

I wanted to know the correct way for billing the RSV test and synagis to the insurances below:

1. Maryland Medicaid  
2. Amerigroup 
3. Priority Partners
4. Maryland Physicians Care
5. United Healthcare 

So far I came up with the synagis code being 90378, synagis administration code being 90460 and RSV Test being 87807 but anytime I bill any of these codes to the insurances above, they get rejected.

I recently billed an RSV code to one of the insurance companies I listed above, but instead of typing in the RSV cpt code itself, I just typed in the ICD 9 code V04.82 (which is the need for prophylactic vaccination against respiratory synctial virus) and then the cpt code 99211 but I'm not particularly sure if that was a right approach.

So if anyone could let me know what I'm doing wrong and tell me the correct way to deal with this issue, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## lburke31 (Feb 20, 2012)

Admin charge for synagis is 96372. 90378 for the synagis only if you purchase it. You could add an e/m code if the physician examines the patient for a separate issue with modifier 25. A great source of billing info can be obtained through your vendor.


----------

